# How much are you paying?



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

Im thinking on doing the switch from my 921 to 622 but was wondering what fees and stuff you guys are paying since talking to a CSR these days is like visiting a dentist. Im thinking about the platinum package but wondering what extra fees there are and are they different from other packages. Thanks Guys

Rui


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

no more fees;
$5 for DVR fee (unless you have the super duper package)
$6 if you dont have HD with the 622
$5 extra receiver fee
plus taxes, etc.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

All fees are waived if you have Platinum HD Pak.

If you have other recievers on the account then the 5.00 extra reciever fee.

I have 942&622 and Platinum HD my monthly in 109.00


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Paradox-sj said:


> All fees are waived if you have Platinum HD Pak.
> 
> If you have other recievers on the account then the 5.00 extra reciever fee.
> 
> I have 942&622 and Platinum HD my monthly in 109.00


Hmmm... I have gold, 622, locals, and superstation package and mine is $91.

Ken


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I have bronze w/locals and its ~$75/mo...which kind of frustrates me because the bronze package is ~$50 something but with locals and extra fees and taxes, it jumps to the $70's.


----------



## Allin4greeN (Aug 2, 2005)

Paradox-sj said:


> All fees are waived if you have Platinum HD Pak.
> 
> If you have other recievers on the account then the 5.00 extra reciever fee.
> 
> I have 942&622 and Platinum HD my monthly in 109.00


With or without locals?


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

platinum + locals = 104.99
TV5 : 9.99
RFI : 1
additional receiver (921) : $6

total 121.98 ...

sigh. That's $4 / day, definitely way too much for TV. I wish there was a way to offload the content of the HD of the 622 and 921 to something else like DVD or tape, but there isn't. I just don't have time to watch all that gets recorded. But I like the 55 hrs HD recording capacity so I don't miss something good, and I can erase the bad/rerun stuff.

If I downgrade from platinum to the silver package + showtime and HBO (I really only watch showtime HD and HBO HD), my bill will only go down ... $2.06 !!! That's because I would incur the additional $12 of DVR fees, and the platinum package includes a $14 discount for having all 4 movie packages.

I can't wait to be able to pick channels a la carte ... So many I will never tune to.


----------



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

So if you get the platinum package they wave the lease fee?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Allin4greeN said:


> With or without locals?


With locals


----------



## Chop-Chop (Mar 8, 2006)

About 55 with locals and HDBronze


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

eclipsetrb said:


> So if you get the platinum package they wave the lease fee?


No, they only waive the DVR fee if you get the platinum package.
If you only have 1 receiver, there is no lease fee - the basic package includes activation/lease for one receiver.
Dish always charges a fee for each additional receiver - whether they call it a lease fee or "additional receiver" fee.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

madbrain said:


> No, they only waive the DVR fee if you get the platinum package.
> If you only have 1 receiver, there is no lease fee - the basic package includes activation/lease for one receiver.
> Dish always charges a fee for each additional receiver - whether they call it a lease fee or "additional receiver" fee.


I only have the 622 receiver and it looks like I'm being charged an "additional receiver" fee of $6.00? I think this is the lease fee but they're calling it an "additional receiver" fee.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I notice my current bill doesn't correctly reflect what I'm getting , so I'm waiting a month to see all the charges from the conversion go away, and see if the proper package shows up. Currently it looks like i'm still on my old DHP package, with HD extra. really messed up bill right now


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lujan said:


> I only have the 622 receiver and it looks like I'm being charged an "additional receiver" fee of $6.00? I think this is the lease fee but they're calling it an "additional receiver" fee.


Do you have your ViP622 plugged in to a phone line?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

harsh said:


> Do you have your ViP622 plugged in to a phone line?


Yes


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

eclipsetrb said:


> Im thinking on doing the switch from my 921 to 622 but was wondering what fees and stuff you guys are paying since talking to a CSR these days is like visiting a dentist. Im thinking about the platinum package but wondering what extra fees there are and are they different from other packages. Thanks Guys
> 
> Rui


They will charge you a "HD Programming Access Fee" if you do not subscribe to the new packages with MPEG4. I have Voom Originals, and the HD Pack, but not the new Platinum or Gold packages, so I get stuck with a $6 penalty because I have an MPEG4 receiver and no MPEG4 programming. Even though they do not have any non MPEG4 DVRs for lease....

The cost of the Voom + HDPack + $6 penalty is $21, which is one dollar more than the month to month price of the current HD Packages. I actually pay an extra buck a month for my HD receiver and receive fewer HD chanels than everyone else who pays $20 per month.

This is Dish Networks hidden "Discount Package Fee". Since I purchase the 120 package annually, and save $40, they charge me an extra $1 for HD channels that I don't get, and tack on another $1 for the local channels...yep...the local channels cost me $6 instead of $5 since I purchase my 120 package annually. So their hidden "Discount Package Fees" add $24 to my annual bill, reducing my pre-paid annual subscription savings from $40 to a measly $16. I am not a valued customer.

WW


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

welchwarlock said:


> I actually pay an extra buck a month for my HD receiver and receive fewer HD chanels than everyone else who pays $20 per month.


And that's the beauty of choice: you are able to make the wrong one.


> ...yep...the local channels cost me $6 instead of $5 since I purchase my 120 package annually. So their hidden "Discount Package Fees" add $24 to my annual bill, reducing my pre-paid annual subscription savings from $40 to a measly $16. I am not a valued customer.


You are certainly a valued customer. Against all odds, you choose to go the route that puts the greatest possible amount money into Dish Network's bank account. By going to DishHD as you have illustrated, you could be paying less money and getting more programming. Dish isn't forcing you (nor are they making it all that attractive) to do the advance payment plan. The choice is yours.


----------



## IsHDHere (Jan 31, 2006)

Here is what I am paying. Still not sure if it is correct. I have 2 leased rec. 508 is the main unit and a 622.

Here is the breakdown:

59.99 HD Silver
5.00 Locals
5.00 main 508 Rec.
6.00 add'll 622 rec.
5.98 DVR fee

Total = 81.97 (First 3 items are combined together in the DHP DISHSilver w/ locals)


IS this correct?? How can I get rid of the DHP and get the 1st/main rec. included
in the price of the pkg? This would save me $6 a month of I switched my main 
rec to the 622.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

trust me when i say, you don't want to get rid of DHP. That is an old protection plan that you can't get now, and it covers everything, including tech calls to your house, no charge. DHP should cover everything you have, with no cost for problems unlike the newer plans where the customer has to pay a portion.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

harsh said:


> And that's the beauty of choice: you are able to make the wrong one.You are certainly a valued customer. Against all odds, you choose to go the route that puts the greatest possible amount money into Dish Network's bank account. By going to DishHD as you have illustrated, you could be paying less money and getting more programming. Dish isn't forcing you (nor are they making it all that attractive) to do the advance payment plan. The choice is yours.


Actually, I can't pay less money, only more. The MPEG4 programming is ONLY available on a monthly basis, and only when combined with other monthly programming. They have no mechanism to sell me the MPEG 4 programming without canceling my annual subscription. Canceling my annual subscription causes me to pay them $1.50 more per month to get the extra MPEG 4 programming.

The sad truth is I am forced to pay more for my HD programming and get fewer channels so that Dish can make back some of the savings they gave me by paying annually. I can pay less for the HD, but it is offset by paying more for the regular programming.

WW


----------



## DishTim (Feb 6, 2006)

madbrain said:


> No, they only waive the DVR fee if you get the platinum package.
> If you only have 1 receiver, there is no lease fee - the basic package includes activation/lease for one receiver.
> Dish always charges a fee for each additional receiver - whether they call it a lease fee or "additional receiver" fee.


The lease fee applies to ALL the 622's you have. I have 2 622's and pay 2 lease fee's


----------

